# Jethro OB, Tracking, Socializing



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I took Jethro back to the same park this evening that we had gone to earlier this week during the day. Earlier training post I knew with the 4th of July happenings that it would be a LOT more busy tonight than it is during the day but I figured the added distractions would be great. We went to the same general area but a different spot. I hooked him on his tracking leash used his ball on a rope as a motivator and we worked on some OB in the quieter grassy area. He ignored the lad running amok across the parking lot (50 yards or so away). Well he didn't ignore him but any time he stopped to watch the other dog he promptly came back as soon as I called him. Which to me is even better than ignoring the other dog. 

While his heeling wasn't as good as the other day (I figured it was due to starting right in on OB and not having a little play session first). He did come around with it and did some nice sit/stays and recalls. Then he went to the van and waited while I laid him a track. Even as I was laying it I thought "this is probably going to be too much for him with his limited tracking experience" but I figured might as well test him.







It was a short track but it included a hard right turn several steps in and it went over a blacktop surface roughly 10-15 feet wide back into the grass with a miniature serpentine to the end and not every footstep (grass or blacktop) was baited. I used his home made tracking granola as bait. I think he is going to be a good little tracker because he did REALLY well on his track. There were a couple of times I messed up and he turned around for missed treats but we worked through it. Just as he got to the black top I heard a truck pulling up a little closer than I would prefer for his first "public" track. Lo and behold as he was working across the black top I glanced back to see the truck was about 20 yards away and they were unloading kids and bikes. I was thinking "OHHHHH crap this is too much of a distraction too close to his track". Just as he got across the black top he did look up at them and do a quick circle but he quickly got back on track and finished with no further issues. He had a nice little pile of tracking granola. When he was finished we played with his tuggy rag. 

I then decided to take him to the opposite end of the park and watch some of the softball games. He had fun playing on the metal bleachers, coning attention from the others watching the game, even had one guy give him his own softball to play with, was enamored with the kids and adults alike. 

All in all he had a GREAT outing with a lot of new experiences and showing pretty good focus for such a young pup with such distractions.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

That's GREAT. He sounds like a really amazing pup!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

here i am reading blacktop, serpentine and thinking is she nuts???!!!!! i haven't even done anything like that for Jake, lol. sounds like Jet did wonderful!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I was thinking the same thing, that I was nuts. It wasn't perfect but he did nice for his age and experience. I am not one to "babying" a pup in training but I had a back up plan if he struggled with any of it. I would have laid him another track. He actually seemed more dead on when on the black top than on the grass.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!!! Sounds like you have a tracker!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWAwesome!!!!! Sounds like you have a tracker!


Definitely has potential. Now for me to not screw him up for SCH. Yes, I have struggled a LOT with the urge to do a TTD track with him. Old training habits are hard to break.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, but was it the <span style="color: #FF6666">pink</span> and <span style="color: #CC33CC">purple</span> pastel tuggy rag??







LOL!! I love hearing about Jethro's socialization and training adventures! Woooo, tracking granola, close to the hoopla and distractions! Cool deal. Really, I think you have a future tracker there in Baby J! And YAY to the focus during distractions with him, too!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

NOOOOO it wasn't his girly tug it was his leather one.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome job it sounds like!


----------

